# Some advice



## anonymousincolorado (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm looking for some advice, here is a brief explanation:

My wife and I have been together for almost 5 years. Her and I are happy. I do A LOT for her. She has a disability, which I help A LOT with. I go out of my way for her. I want her to be happy and comfortable. I don't mistreat her in anyway, actually, I bend over backwards for her. 

Here is the problem ..

Our sex life is not bad, but its not great. I bring her to at least no less than two orgasms when we make love. I guess that's not enough because she now finds herself attracted to other men. When asked why, she told me it's because I don't bring her to an earth shattering, come to tears orgasm as she has had in the past. 

I find myself hurt and mad over this. I treat her well. I bring her to orgasm when we make love. 

Am I justified in feeling hurt and mad? Is this normal in women? (My first marriage and real relationship F.Y.I)

Thank you

-Anonymous in Colorado


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

First off, what do you mean "she now finds herself attracted to other men"? It is normal to have an attraction for someone, but it most definitely is NOT normal to ACT on an attraction to someone else when you are married. You are justified in feeling hurt and mad. Instead of turning to YOU and trying to improve the lovemaking, she is wandering (her mind, at least...you weren't very clear in the original post). Is she open to toys? Is she open to using anything (NOT bringing another person into the mix!) to spice things up and potentially improve the orgasms?

Damn, I would LOVE if I could have two+ orgasms each time... I just can't have more than one. Yes, we have tried. 

Oh, and stop bending over backwards for her. Disability is NOT en excuse to treat someone as a doormat... nor is it any excuse to ACT as one!


----------



## anonymousincolorado (Jun 24, 2012)

She said "I'm starting to feel attracted to other men." When asked why, she said it's because she doesn't have those huge earth shattering orgasms. 

When her and I first got together, she did had these HUGE orgasms, like scream to the talk of her lungs type. Now, I guess there normal orgasms? Heck if I know at this point. 

I don't do it because she has the disability, I do it because it does make her life easier. For example: driving. She has a hard time driving. So when I can, I drive her. She can drive herself but it fries her. I go out of may to make sure she doesn't have to drive a LONG TRIP. If she drives to much then it fries her brain. The only thing she can do at that point is sleep ...

So yeah, I'm hurt at this point, and mad. 

So yeah, hope that helps.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Umm What sort of disabilities does she have? IF you don't mind me asking... It sounds like she may have a bit of anxiety.. (The driving part) As far as you bending over backwards to "make her life easier" Don't do that. She needs to learn to be able to handle things herself when things get rough. FYI I have a few mental and physical disabilities myself and I certainly don't expect nor want my H to bend over backwards for me.. and he certainly hasn't.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of disability does she have? I can't imagine saying that to my husband! I'm sorry. It probably is more her body and her problem than yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Unless she already knows which men are capable of giving her "earth shattering" orgasms, how is she going to know if they are going to be able to deliver?


----------

